# ivf fertilization failure



## feizysmum (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi every one, just wanted some advice as i,m new to this site, i had my first ivf in november 2013, had 18 eggs retrieved, 9 were good and hubbys sperm was also good but i got a call the next day that none fertilised, im sure you all know how i must have felt, my dr said he wants to do further blood tests to see if there is anything else wron, i wanted to know how soon after ivf can you have blood tests, he wants to wait till jan 2014 but i wanted to have them in december, could any one reply to me who has been in same situation, thank you.


----------



## leam31 (May 4, 2011)

I am so sorry it's a horrible situation to find yourself in I can totally understand   Our issue was the failure for our sperm and eggs binding. We sadly still haven't had any real explanation as to why this happened? 

Which blood tests do they want to do? If it's karyotyping and CF as we were advised to have after our failed fertilisation, we had them done a couple of weeks after our ivf.

I'm not sure why your doctor wants you to wait as we were just asked to have the tests done at our follow up.

X


----------



## feizysmum (Dec 7, 2010)

they said they did icsi after a while and that also failed, he,s not sure why it happened he wants the meds to be out of my system completley, he mentioned thyroid test and some vitamin tests i can,t remember all of them he mentioned 3 or 4, he wants to test both of us, and he wanted urine samples as well for infections. im just a little impatient plus i,m thinking i could get these done of my GP for free, but would rather have a fertility expert read the results.


----------

